# Daughter



## coff73ee (Nov 5, 2015)

Reaching out to all the mothers out there for some help. My 19 almost 20-year-old daughter has been causing major issues in the house for approximately a year now. Her attitude has been out of control. I would say for the past month or two I have been one of her prime targets. She has bitten her stepfather, punched her sister in the chest pullback to punch me. But she pulled back to punch me I would met I pinned up against the wall by her neck. Only for her to go around telling everybody what happened saying it was all my fault neglecting the fact she want to punch me. Long story short she's not afraid to get physical. Simplest things with her turn into major arguments . This is just one example of many . We had gotten a puppy in the house. She was asked to keep our bedroom door closed because of things lying on her floor the puppy would get into . Simple request yet I had to be an argument. This is how everything was with her.

She has done everything possible to run me down. Told me this is my house due to the fact I quit working about a year ago. I deal with some serious health issues. Lupus, fibromyalgia, thyroid disease, Sjogren's and arthritis in my back, neck and knee or just some of the issues I deal with. 

She has made the statement to me I'm not a mom just a mother. Told told my husband she will not help around the house. She started an argument with me just a few days ago. I told her I would not discuss things with her without somebody else around so I'll return she called me a mother****er. Sorry about the language.

She started dating her boyfriend about six months ago. She would take off for days with no regard to her pets. 

Told her a few months ago this wasn't working and her attitude needed to change or she needed to move out. Things came to ahead about two months ago. She was given a choice that down and discuss things like an adult with me and my husband or leave. She chose to leave for two weeks and stay with her boyfriend and his family. After the two weeks were up she has to move back. We discussed things. Rules and expectations were stated that she agreed to. One important one to me was for her to go to the doctor and get help for her mood swings. About a month and a half pasted and she didn't do any of these. Her attitude was even worse this time around. I honestly couldn't take it anymore and told her she had to get out. 

I don't know why but I do feel horrible for what I did . She is my daughter and I love her but I just can't live with somebody that treats me that way.

Asking for honest answers would you have done the same. As a mother how would you have handled this?


----------

